# Chron: Rockets, Swift set to talk



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

First confirmation that we're actually pursuing Stro Show! (well first that I've seen anyway)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3254177



> The Rockets' interest in landing young, athletic frontcourt help will focus on perhaps the youngest, most athletic free agent available when Stromile Swift visits the team today.
> 
> Swift, 25, will meet with Rockets officials today, an NBA source said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


I like Simmons, but I don't see him being a need for this team, esp. at his price. If we need a swing player lets bring in *DAMIEN WILKENS*!!!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Not enough there to suggest interest in the rockets from stro from my point of view. But what do i know. Just a meet and greet to spice up deals from other organizations.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

What players do you see the rockets going after with the MLE with?

Do you think the rockets will try to pull off a sign and trade with Boston for toine?
If so, what do you think the rockets would offer?

would you rather the rockets go after a defensive power forward, or an offensive one who can score?

PF or PG?

Thanks for the time it took you to read this?

Peace brotha!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

NYK101 said:


> What players do you see the rockets going after with the MLE with?
> 
> Do you think the rockets will try to pull off a sign and trade with Boston for toine?
> If so, what do you think the rockets would offer?
> ...


 well, if houston wants to win then they'll stay away from walker...nothing against him but he doesn't fit this team....he's an above average rebounder, pretty athletic, bad defender and isn't as good of a passer or shooter as people think...

more importantly he isn't as good of a passer and shooters HE thinks he is....a bad FT shooter and has an unique talent to miss layups....

who knows what this team is doing this off season....we all want an upgrade in the back court and at PF but i think people tend to forget how well Howard was playing before he got hurt


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't believe Swift is still only 25 years old. His best ball should still be ahead of him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think it is clear by Swift's comments that the only way we attain him is through a sign and trade which is unlikely.

"A lot of times people say the dollars aren't important, but they are," Swift said. "For me, I'm going to try and wait it out and weigh my options and see what's the best situation for me."

Translation:  I'm going to sign the biggest deal even if it is with the Hawks.

Who's next on our PF List???


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> I think it is clear by Swift's comments that the only way we attain him is through a sign and trade which is unlikely.
> 
> "A lot of times people say the dollars aren't important, but they are," Swift said. "For me, I'm going to try and wait it out and weigh my options and see what's the best situation for me."
> 
> ...




This is the same guy who decided to "wait it out" last year in free agency only to end up signing the qualifying offer from the Grizzlies. Maybe the guy is going to come to the realization that no one wants to pay him the money he is seeking.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> This is the same guy who decided to "wait it out" last year in free agency only to end up signing the qualifying offer from the Grizzlies. Maybe the guy is going to come to the realization that no one wants to pay him the money he is seeking.


Exactly, he sucks and now that other teams won't even pay him the contract he turned down last summer, he's whining to the media. Swift needs to fire whatever idiot he has for an agent. That man has already cost him and his family at least ten million dollars and is costing him more money as we speak.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

im begining to dislike the guy.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He's just playing with the Rockets. The contract he wants is ridiculous.


----------

